# Hand Saw Recomendation



## Novicesaw (May 8, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a hand saw that can cut fine through 3.5 inches of maple. I am trying to make a guitar neck and I am disgusted with the band saw, and saber saw.

Thanks

Cliff


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Bandsaw problems ...what?*

The bandsaw unless it's a POS is your best bet. I have a 10" Craftsman, a tiny little bugger that was about $180.00 or so and with a new blade and it's 1/3 HP motor running full tilt it will saw 3" maple. It's slower than I'd like but it will work.
What is your saw and what's it doing or not doing? :blink: bill


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> The bandsaw unless it's a POS is your best bet. I have a 10" Craftsman, a tiny little bugger that was about $180.00 or so and with a new blade and it's 1/3 HP motor running full tilt it will saw 3" maple. It's slower than I'd like but it will work.
> What is your saw and what's it doing or not doing? :blink: bill


I should have sold my 12" CM BS to you! Lol sold it yesterday for $90

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you talkin' to me?*



firemedic said:


> I should have sold my 12" CM BS to you! Lol sold it yesterday for $90...


I surely do not need another bandsaw :no: I have a 19", a 18", 3-14"s, and a 10"......tool addict? no way :blink: bill


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Do you have any Japanese saws? My micro dovetail saw will cut 1/32" off the end of a board...very fine. However, it has a ridged back and will not go the full 3" unless you go part way through, then flip the wood and go the rest of the way. The saw without the ridged back will go through easily enough, but the blades aren't quite as fine.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I use my Tajima Japanese pull saw.
These are GREAT saws!!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Novicesaw said:


> Can anyone recommend a hand saw that can cut fine through 3.5 inches of maple. I am trying to make a guitar neck and I am disgusted with the band saw, and saber saw.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cliff


Try a new bandsaw blade. Your blade may be too fine (too many teeth), or too dull.












 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> I surely do not need another bandsaw :no: I have a 19", a 18", 3-14"s, and a 10"......tool addict? no way :blink: bill


Lol... Wow

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

sorry I think I misread the post.
If you're trying to "rip" 3-1/2" , go with cab man and tune up your band saw.
However, I rip 5" thick on my 10" table saw by cutting 2-5/8" and then flipping it.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I use a 28" frame saw for ripping. I have not ripped wood thicker than 2 1/2" White Oak. It cuts much faster with less effort than my Diston Victory rip saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Guitar necks have curves...*



Novicesaw said:


> Can anyone recommend a hand saw that can cut fine through 3.5 inches of maple. I am trying to make a guitar neck and I am disgusted with the band saw, and saber saw. Thanks Cliff


So the bandsaw will be the best solution unless you have a narrow blade on your frame saw. 
I'm still wanting to know the brand of the BS and the type of blade, TPI and width and if the blade is "new" which will make a lot of difference.  bill


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a couple of Disston panel saws that I've used to cut boards as thick as 2". It takes a while and the cut is rough. If I were going to cut such a thick board by hand, I'd try the Disston's first, but if that didn't work, I'd check into the following two. I'd do some research first and call Mark Harrell at Bad Axe and Highland Hardware and talk to someone about it.

http://www.badaxetoolworks.com/the-roubo-beastmaster.html

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/classic700framesaw.aspx


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Novicesaw said:


> Can anyone recommend a hand saw that can cut fine through 3.5 inches of maple. I am trying to make a guitar neck and I am disgusted with the band saw, and saber saw.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cliff


What is the problem exactly with your bandsaw and saber saw? Most problems have a fix. Standard saber saw blades may not have the cutting length to cut 3.5". There are extra long blades available.

What blade is on your bandsaw? How many teeth per inch? Is it new or old?












 







.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> I surely do not need another bandsaw :no: I have a 19", a 18", 3-14"s, and a 10"......tool addict? no way :blink: bill



I knew there was something I liked about you, but couldn't put my finger on it.:laughing:


----------



## Novicesaw (May 8, 2011)

*My bandsaw*

I have a 9 inch Skill bench top band saw. I just replaced the blade with a 59.5 inch 3/8 hook blade with 6 tpi.




cabinetman said:


> What is the problem exactly with your bandsaw and saber saw? Most problems have a fix. Standard saber saw blades may not have the cutting length to cut 3.5". There are extra long blades available.
> 
> What blade is on your bandsaw? How many teeth per inch? Is it new or old?
> 
> ...


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Novicesaw,
You may need a bit larger band saw for what you're doing. A good 14" would be a big improvement. I started with a 9" ryobi and now get more out of my band saw since I got a 14" jet. You can usually find a decent one on CL at a decent price if you look long enough. But, even with a larger band saw, it's still going to be a slow go through 3.5" maple, but you should get a decent cut if the saw is setup correctly and you use an appropriate blade. 

Better yet, if you know someone that has one you could give it a try. There maybe some local woodworkers clubs in your area. I'd guess that someone would give you some advice and let you try their band saw.

P.S. Don't expect to get a perfect cut with the band saw. Even with the best blade and setup you'll still need to do some sanding.


----------

